# Firewire support in Boot Camp/Parallels



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi!
I'm thinking of buying a firewire hdd for my MacBook. Is there a possibility to make it work in Parallels. I heard that previous Betas of Parallels didn't support firewire, but can I use such hardware in Windows on Mac.
If not, is it possible in Boot Camp then?
Thanks


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I tried to do this but failed... I probably could have tried a lot harder though.

I read that Windows CANNOT boot from firewire. So to do this, you have to play around with some system files and this and that...

I know it can be done but it is a hassle. I have no idea about Parallels.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When booted into Windows via Bootcamp, all your ports should work, so a firewire hard drive will be no hassle. As for Parallels, their support forums would be where to ask about if their software sees the devices plugged into the ports.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Officially Parallels doesn't support firewire, but I found a solution on their site how to make things work for me: http://kb.parallels.com/entry/42/54/0/
I also read that it is possible to make firewire work in Boot Camp if you have required drivers for the hardware. 
Thanks for your input anyway


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh wait, I think I misunderstood your question. I thought you meant you were trying to install Windows onto the drive and boot from the drive. You are just trying to use a drive regularly through Parallels?


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

FredT said:


> Oh wait, I think I misunderstood your question. I thought you meant you were trying to install Windows onto the drive and boot from the drive. You are just trying to use a drive regularly through Parallels?


Right, that's what I need.
I'll report back with making my HDD a share folder as soon as I buy it. This all looks pretty simple to me, in fact. I hope this will work in Parallels.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

I bought 250 Gb Verbatim firewire HDD.

Everything works well - I mean, I can access files on it from both OSes: Mac OS and Parallels Partition.
Didn't try to use it in Boot camp, I think I won't need to, as soon as it works in Parallels


----------

